# Stimme nachbearbeiten - Wie Frau klinge - Wie Star klingen - Wie andere Person klinge



## Chrisisfresj (28. Oktober 2010)

Ok ich weiss solche Themen gibts viele aber ich will nicht meine Stimme einfach unkenntlich verzerren oder pitch shiften. Da kommen entweder unanhörbare Sachen raus oder man erkennt doch noch meine Stimme. Nichts gegen meine Stimme die mag ich nur habe ich einen Dokumentarfilm dokumentiert und ich hätte einfach gerne eine viel seriösere, tiefere ältere Stimme.
VIelleicht stelle ich auch die genannten programme wie melodyne oder antares falsch ein.

Oder wisst ihr vielleicht ein anderes Programm dass vielleicht bedienungsfreundlicher wäre!? Einfach vorgefertigte Männer/Frauenstimmen z.B.!? Irgendwelche Ideen!?

Also wie gesagt ich will nicht meine Stimme schöner machen sondern eine neue Stimme quasi erschaffen.....ok also ich hoff ich drück mich nicht zu konfus aus  Hoff ihr könnt mir helfen 

Liebe Grüsse

Chris


----------



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2010)

Dann nimm doch den "ältere-Stimme-Effekt"


----------



## bokay (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

mit "Antares" (was ja nur die Bezeichnung einer Firma ist) meinst du bestimmt deren bekanntestes Produkt "Autotune".
Die beiden genannten Programme sind eigentlich dazu gedacht Tonwert- (im Falle Melodynes auch Zeit-) Korrekturen vorzunehmen.
Verwende zu allererst einmal einen Equalizer. Suche die Frequenzen heraus die dich stören und senke sie ab und erhöhe jene die deine Stimme "angenehmer" klingen lassen. Am besten findest du diese Frequenzen in dem du den für das jeweilige Frequenzband bereit gestellten Filter sehr Schmalbandig einstellst (Großer Gütefaktor, Pegel rauf). Durch ändern der Frequenz (Regler am Filter) hörst du sehr schnell was stört, bzw. was gut klingt). Sollte dein Filter Eigenresonanz entwickeln ist es unter Umständen ratsam den Gütefaktor etwas zu verringern.


----------

